# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Βόρεια Προάστεια Αθήνας >  #6233 (Μαρούσι) searching for 1 BB Link

## sv1bgm

Γειά χαρά σε όλους,

έχει στηθεί ο κόμβος #6233 στο Μαρούσι (σύνορα με Μελίσσια) και υπάρχει ένα interface ελεύθερο.

Το άλλο IF κατά 99% θα συνδεθεί με τον #9474 εντός των ημερών (τον περιμένω να γυρίσει το πιάτο του).

Η οπτική είναι πάρα πολύ καλή προς ΝΑ, Ν, ΝΔ και Δ όπως μπορεί να δει κανείς και στις φωτογραφίες του κόμβου.
Συνεπώς όποιος βλέπει ανεμπόδιστα προς τους πρόποδες της Πεντέλης θα βλέπει και μένα.

Αν υπάρχει κάποιος (από οποιαδήποτε περιοχή) που να έχει μόνο μία σύνδεση και θέλει και δεύτερη (όπως κι εγώ),
ας μου στείλει PM από τη σελίδα του κόμβου.

Ευχαριστώ,
Φάνης

----------


## sv1bgm

Στον κόμβο #6233 στο Μαρούσι υπάρχει ένα *τελευταίο* διαθέσιμο IF με άριστη οπτική σε πολλές περιοχές του λεκανοπεδίου.
Επιθυμητές περιοχές Νότια - Νοτιανατολικά (όπως βλέπω από τον κόμβο μου).

Ο κόμβος είναι συνδεδεμένος με τους #1 (dti) Ν. Ιωνία, #10721 (manos1) Περιστέρι, και #18747 (darengrROU) Χαλάνδρι.

Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται ας επικοινωνήσει μέσω της σελίδας του κόμβου.

Ευχαριστώ και καλή χρονιά.
Φάνης, sv1bgm

----------

